# Niche Zeros on Ebay



## GrahamS (Aug 27, 2015)

£995

£799.99

Zero retention of money in wallet?


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Supply and demand...supply and demand.....just like that overpriced Square Mile coffee (£40/200g)....but there *IS* always some fool who is quick to whip out their wallet...."i want that at any cost blah blah blah"....some people just don't/can't stand losing. Somebody *WILL* pay over the odds; mark my words.

EDIT:- 1 already SOLD at daft money 😶


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I hate it when people do this...just price gouging.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

£995 one, dropped down to £895. Bargain! 😂


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

You want a single dose grinder and have £800 to spend what do you buy.... at the end of the day buyer and seller are happy, I don't get what the problem is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## earthflattener (Jul 27, 2015)

KTD said:


> You want a single dose grinder and have £800 to spend what do you buy.... at the end of the day buyer and seller are happy, I don't get what the problem is.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Paced the room, smoked a Gitanes and stroked my chin a bit for inspiration, but I couldn't get to a clean answer either. All I get to is the conclusion that not every transaction agreed upon by both parties is necessarily ethical (extreme example beloved of detective shows in the 90s: impoverished person sells kidney to rich westerner to buy food for family).


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Not quite the same as somebody is forced into the situation, you're not forced to pay £800 for a grinder, but get where you're coming from. A Niche that's available now is worth more than a niche that's available next year, there's people who are still wary of indiegogo too so a physical product negates that risk, we can talk about how much the difference should be but we can't be critical of people asking for / paying a certain amount.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Same, I don't get it either. If someone wants a product now and has the money, that's their decision. You can't support a free market and then rail against it in action. Doesn't sit well sometimes, but that's the system we have. This guy has got in the queue with everyone else, bought one and is selling it on. Nothing wrong with that.

Now if Niche handed them to him to sell for double and then split the profit, or the guy was actually Niche just using a different name....that would be something else - Ticketmaster, Stubhub etc I'm looking at you.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

It's just supply and demand. If people actually pay that much they are to blame for driving up cost. Ethics doesn't come into it; nobody needs a coffee grinder. It's not comparable to somebody facing starvation and selling off body parts so they can buy food. Not even remotely. In a rational world people would refuse to pay more than £550 and the 'price gouger' would only be making a tiny profit on each item that wouldn't be enough to justify the risk of loss.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Warranty............just sayin


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> Warranty............just sayin


 ? I he fixed a grinder u bought second Hand


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Rob1 said:


> It's just supply and demand. If people actually pay that much they are to blame for driving up cost. Ethics doesn't come into it; nobody needs a coffee grinder. It's not comparable to somebody facing starvation and selling off body parts so they can buy food. Not even remotely. In a rational world people would refuse to pay more than £550 and the 'price gouger' would only be making a tiny profit on each item that wouldn't be enough to justify the risk of loss.


 Yep it capitalism for Better for worse . If the item is only a few months old and in short supply , then it's wrong ? If it's an item not made and 10 years old it ok ( vinyl, cameras etc etc )


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Wasn't 2nd hand...was New Old Stock


----------



## earthflattener (Jul 27, 2015)

Rob1 said:


> It's just supply and demand. If people actually pay that much they are to blame for driving up cost. Ethics doesn't come into it; nobody needs a coffee grinder. It's not comparable to somebody facing starvation and selling off body parts so they can buy food. Not even remotely. In a rational world people would refuse to pay more than £550 and the 'price gouger' would only be making a tiny profit on each item that wouldn't be enough to justify the risk of loss.


 Well, my example was meant as a rhetorical device - hyperbole to be precise. I was really just trying to postpone doing a bit of honest graft if the truth be told. But now I'm duty bound to defend my philosophical position 😱. All transactions involve some ethical dimension - just the vast majority of them are so well accepted that the issue is mute. This one did seem to raise some people's hackles (not mine particularly). We assume that it is someone with more money than sense, or at least more money than patience who will pay the £800 or whatever it was for a Niche. That is because, for most of us, it is only way we could see ourselves in the position of buyer, but it's not the only way - nor necessarily the most common. In one of my non-coffee related activities, I work with patients in psychiatric crisis. It turns out that some people in, for example, a manic phase of Bipolar Disorder can spend stupid amounts of money on stuff they don't need - maybe it's not entirely coincidental that we would say 'you'd have to be mad to spend that much on it...'. Ebay, much as I love it and use it from time to time, doesn't really protect buyers from unscrupulous sellers.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

earthflattener said:


> All I get to is the conclusion that not every transaction agreed upon by both parties is necessarily ethical





earthflattener said:


> All transactions involve some ethical dimension


 Have you changed your position?


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

earthflattener said:


> Well, my example was meant as a rhetorical device - hyperbole to be precise. I was really just trying to postpone doing a bit of honest graft if the truth be told. But now I'm duty bound to defend my philosophical position 😱. All transactions involve some ethical dimension - just the vast majority of them are so well accepted that the issue is mute. This one did seem to raise some people's hackles (not mine particularly). We assume that it is someone with more money than sense, or at least more money than patience who will pay the £800 or whatever it was for a Niche. That is because, for most of us, it is only way we could see ourselves in the position of buyer, but it's not the only way - nor necessarily the most common. In one of my non-coffee related activities, I work with patients in psychiatric crisis. It turns out that some people in, for example, a manic phase of Bipolar Disorder can spend stupid amounts of money on stuff they don't need - maybe it's not entirely coincidental that we would say 'you'd have to be mad to spend that much on it...'. Ebay, much as I love it and use it from time to time, doesn't really protect buyers from unscrupulous sellers.


 In the manic phase of bipolar disorder people can spend their time gleefully leaping around on the roofs of parked cars pretending they are trampolines too. I use that as an example because it's a real one. They can also recklessly spend money on things they already have (e.g buying 3 blu-ray players or 3 4k TVs even though they have the exact same models sitting at home (sometimes multiples of them that they have previously purchased)); drugs and alcohol are also high on the list of things bought and used excessively by those suffering manic episodes, which leads to a vicious cycle. It's grasping at straws a bit to suggest a reseller making profit on something like the Niche is anymore unethical than any other legal transaction made for profit on the basis people suffering from mental illness may impulsively buy them; they may also buy 10 Niches on indegogo....and on that note, maybe the seller trying to profit from the Niches was suffering from a manic episode when they placed an order for them and are no trying to sell them for a profit rather than spend money shipping them all back to Niche (if they'd even take them). So sure, there's always an ethical dimension (even if just one of basic foreign worker exploitation) but no reason to believe there's an more of an ethical dimension in this case than any other. Now if you were to argue people suffering from manic episodes should not be allowed to shop alone and maybe their bank should question odd purchases (e.g. 10 blu-ray players from amazon) then I'd agree.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Bought an OLED tv when it was first launched and paid a premium price for it. Had I waited a year or longer, would have saved a considerable amount of money. Was I mad and/or irrational and, more importantly, who gets to decide if I am or not.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Bought an OLED tv when it was first launched and paid a premium price for it. Had I waited a year or longer, would have saved a considerable amount of money. Was I mad and/or irrational and, more importantly, who gets to decide if I am or not.


 Your psychiatrist 😜


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Close - but not quite 😄


----------



## earthflattener (Jul 27, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Have you changed your position?


 Haha, touche! .. but the first usage is obviously using the word in the colloquial sense of meeting some criteria...so no, the position remains the same.



Rob1 said:


> It's grasping at straws a bit to suggest a reseller making profit on something like the Niche is anymore unethical than any other legal transaction made for profit on the basis people suffering from mental illness may impulsively buy them; they may also buy 10 Niches on indegogo....


 I don't think I ever said that - or even close. My initial point was essentially agreeing with KTD. I didn't raise the point originally and am not particularly bothered if people want to spend a few extra shillings on an item or not. My take on the conversation was

1) There was a point or two about price gouging (the 'ethical question ' here), and that had also been mentioned in previous posts dealing with the same issue.

2) KTD said no problem there - it's fine.

3) I thought the answer was somewhere down the middle "but I couldn't get to a clean answer either. All I get to is the conclusion that not every transaction agreed upon by both parties is necessarily ethical ". I meant it in a flippant way - didn't mean it as rocket science. All transactions can be dodgy if you want to look at them in a certain way is pretty much all I meant at that point.

In your reply you said 'ethics doesn't come into it'. But ethics was already in it when 'price gouging' was mentioned. I gave another example of how people might consider it an ethical issue (i.e. relatively unregulated ebay).

All of this is getting a bit deep! I was just trying to avoid work!!


----------



## earthflattener (Jul 27, 2015)

Rob1 said:


> Now if you were to argue people suffering from manic episodes should not be allowed to shop alone and maybe their bank should question odd purchases (e.g. 10 blu-ray players from amazon) then I'd agree.


 On a serious matter, I would agree with your second point here.


----------



## earthflattener (Jul 27, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Bought an OLED tv when it was first launched and paid a premium price for it. Had I waited a year or longer, would have saved a considerable amount of money. Was I mad and/or irrational and, more importantly, who gets to decide if I am or not.


 Don't want to worry you, but if you were detained under the 1983 mental health act for it and are now trying to get out - then I do 😆


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

There's an old joke in mental health circles. The only sane person in the world is the one who hasn't yet been clinically assessed.​
I am that person.​


----------



## gravelmonkey (Sep 8, 2019)

Over half a year on from that last post- ebay seems to be full of listings along the lines of "NICHE ZERO Coffee Grinder UK Plug *BRAND NEW* Unopened!"

It appears the Niche is now the new Playstation5 or Nike trainers, and has fallen prey to the online scalpers.

Completed listings show these selling for approx. average £620 - £670, one sold on the 27th June for £845!(!?!).

What annoys me is that these scalpers aren't adding value, just increasing the price... and doubtful any of the income is being declared for tax...

I don't know if the supply of grinders is restricted by indiegogo, I would guess that Niche don't give a damn and are happy to process orders of multiple grinders to the same address...

I get that people will say "well, if you don't want to pay inflated prices, don't buy one from ebay"... but there lies the rub, they're not available from indiegogo because they're being bought up by scalpers...

Here's hoping a couple of other competitors can produce decent grinders and reduce this stupid fake supply and demand cycle.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

gravelmonkey said:


> I don't know if the supply of grinders is restricted by indiegogo


 Ps: Niche no longer uses Indiegogo. It sells through its own website. 👍

It does seem some are trying to make a quick buck. The demand is still very high, and stock gets sold out fast.

EU versions not so much anymore as Niche still charges £499, and since Brexit, EU buyers have to pay VAT on top. There are a few threads discussing this.

welcome back to the forum btw&#8230;. How's that Pavoni going? 😉 - still have it?


----------



## gravelmonkey (Sep 8, 2019)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Ps: Niche no longer uses Indiegogo. It sells through its own website. 👍
> 
> It does seem some are trying to make a quick buck. The demand is still very high, and stock gets sold out fast.
> 
> ...


 I stand corrected! Thanks!

Still got the Pav, I've actually had a niche for a while now, after being inspired by your set-up, but feel for normal people trying to get hold of one!


----------

